# Greetings, all from the North Coast



## northcoastlts (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm honored to be part of this forum. I've been working with small theater groups,opera groups, etc. here on the North Coast of California for about thirteen years. It's fun, but challenging as most of you know who work with small groups spinning productions out of a lot of imagination and not much money.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome northcoastlts, we're glad to have you here with us at the ControlBooth.

Please feel free to use the advanced search mode for lighting related questions, as well as tap the 'old dawgs' that roam this place for hints, tips and tricks. (Notice I named no one in particular....  )

Please feel free to let us in on a few of your successes and how you made something effective from nothing but your imagination.

Again, welcome aboard!


----------

